# Beef Market Still Cool



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews reporting on the state of the current Beef market.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/its_spring_but_cattle_markets_are_still_frozen/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It looks like a lot of people thought the same as me. Keep them through the winter when Spring cook outs and demand usually increases. The large number of cattle grazing wheat came as a surprise.
I have had to buy hay, 100 rolls so far, while I am waiting for the pastures to take off. This has been a long wet winter for us.
What ever the prices are right now I am going to haul a few to the sale tomorrow just to generate some cash flow.
A friend sold 3 four hundred lb. heifers last week and got $1725. Not what they were bringing last Spring but enough to keep on going.
Fall prices will be what makes or breaks a lot of us.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I noticed cash prices moved up today. Feeders sold better this afternoon than in the morning.
Feedlots seem to finally be holding strong realizing the packers need their beef. Not much interest in the price packers are offering. Corn prices are again favorable to feeders.

I took 12 to the sale barn today. Will see how they do tomorrow.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks I have 4 replacement heifers that may need to go:*( needing some operating cash hate to I kept some good flesh!


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Price is still way way down around here from the fall. Just bought 4 angus heifers for 85 cents a lb. It was 1.30-1.55 last fall. Steer price is hovering around a dollar.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Dill...by the way this is a example where location in your profile helpful if not doesn't help much. Martin


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've put it in my profile, but it doesn't always show?
I"m in NH.

Nevermind I've found and added it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Dill said:


> Price is still way way down around here from the fall. Just bought 4 angus heifers for 85 cents a lb. It was 1.30-1.55 last fall. Steer price is hovering around a dollar.


What weight were the heifers?

I did alright today. My 4 weight bull calves brought $1.40.
Sold 12 total, 8 bull calves and 4 heifers. Weight ranged from 350 to 570, average weight was just over 400. Average price across the board was $1.44 for the 12.
Plan to cull some cows and calves next week. 
Not the price we got last year but enough to keep on going.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Not sure yet, we are going to load them next weekend. Made the deal last month, but the guys scale has been busted and he doesn't seem to be in a hurry. 3 are summer yearlings, probably in the 350-400 range, and one is a 2yr old that lost her calf to coyotes this spring. I thought I was really getting a deal at 85 cents but the auction price has held steady for over a month now.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Eighty-five cents is a great price no matter what the weight.
You did well.


----------

